# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Legumes !!!

## molokini25

I've been looking for products to keep healthy, not to gain way and to get benefits from. Seems like legumes (beans, lentils,peas and even peanuts) are the best option. They are low in calories and are considered to be great options for substituting meat. They are high in protein, low in cholesterol and are almost fat-free. You will also find that they are rich in iron, potassium and magnesium.

----------


## life

imho The best way to control weight is a healthy diet, weight loss diets do not work, if you use food as an emotional rock (comfort eating etc) then eating a healthy diet may be impossible, exercise is also key, most importantly for me is how i feel,i love chocolate and comfort eat,so im about a stone overweight, tuna is an healthy substitute for meat, try not adding calories to yr food eg margarine on bread, frying eggs, when you can poach, boil etc

----------


## Still Waters

I love black beans,northern beans,even lima beans!!  The winner BY FAR though is the delightful chickpea,from which incredible HUMMUS is made!!  I adore that stuff,it tastes decadent and I could eat it daily!!

----------


## molokini25

Yes, hummus is yummy !!!

----------


## Misssy

Yep I like them. They are good things.

----------


## Still Waters

Just wanted to pop in with a bean report!  Today I cooked a huge pot of dried northern beans with a leftover ham bone-I'm eating a big bowl right now,best meal I've had in a looooong time.  It's funny how you can forget how really good simple things can be!

----------


## WineKitty

You can buy dried, organic beans for cheap and cook them yourself, it's really easy if you have a pressure cooker.  

You have inspired me to get back into beans, there are 100s of things you can make.  I make a red pepper hummus that is amazing as well as spicy black beans with whole grain rice.  yum!

----------


## metamorphosis

Lentils are very healthy. Plus they are very quick and easy to cook.

----------

